
MacPaint Evolution - Red_Tarsius
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=MacPaint_Evolution.txt&sortOrder=Sort+by+Date&topic=MacPaint
======
Red_Tarsius
Go to www.macpaint.org for more info and a nice selection of classical
artworks. I guess Ivan Sutherland's 1963 _Sketchpad_ was a major influence on
Bill Atkinson: a pioneering program that allowed users to draw and adjust
lines on a monitor with a light pen!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495nCzxM9PI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495nCzxM9PI)

You can try MacPaint 2.0 (updated by David Ramsey in 1988) here
[https://archive.org/details/mac_Paint_2](https://archive.org/details/mac_Paint_2)

